# Ultra CDP II



## DennisE (Sep 1, 2009)

In 9mm or .45 I've never had a better shooting or more reliable 3" 1911. Anyone else like them? Dennis


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like them real well. Bought this one used at a gun show last year. I kept track of the rounds we fired through it. Ater 2,000rds I quit keeping track. It has never failed to fire or eject the case. :smt1099

Ultra CDP II


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a Kimber Pro CDP II in .45 acp - I added a crimson trace laser site and I love them both - lot's of shots down range now and never a burp.










Too bad I'm NOT A BETTER SHOOT! 

:smt1099


----------



## Streetglided45 (Jan 12, 2012)

I had issues with mine and continue to have issues. It stovepiped a lot during the 500 round break in. It doesn't stovepipe much now. Now it won't pull the empty shell out of the chamber. Guys at the gunshop think it may be magazine related. The round slides forward in the magazine and won't allow the spent round to slide out of the chamber. It's a very frustrating problem. I love the gun and carry it everyday. The performance has me a little concerned. Still watching my technique to make sure I'm not causing the problem.


----------



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine in 9 m.m is not even broke in yet , and it has "stovepiped" a couple times ...

but it was so expensive and is such a handsome gun - I am willing to shoot it alot more with different ammo and mags before I ever even contemplate saying anything negative about it !


----------



## Streetglided45 (Jan 12, 2012)

I bought a Wilson Combat mag for mine to see if it would work better. Haven't made it to the range yet. I also switched back to the regular steel mag instead of the stainless mags.


----------



## Streetglided45 (Jan 12, 2012)

Went to the range this weekend with the new Wilson Combat mag. After about 120 rounds, it started not pulling the shell out of the chamber again. It is getting very frustrating. I am shooting my own reloads but, they are a mid-range in power. I rented a 4" Kimber at the range and it was easier to shoot, as expected. Thinking about trading the Ultra for the Pro??


----------



## DoingOK (Aug 16, 2010)

I just picked mine up Friday......100 rounds through it with zero issues so far.


----------



## Shine (Mar 27, 2012)

Without ever reading any 1911 forums before I bought the gun and always admiring Kimbers in magazines and at the range, decided I was going to have one for my 40th birthday. From the time I placed my order for an Ultra CDP 2 until the time it was in my hands I had plenty of time to read online "reviews" of Kimbers and I have to admit, I was pretty scared and started second guessing my purchase. So many Kimber-haters out there I've noticed; people who obviously have a grudge against Kimbers peruse a Kimber-centric forum only to get their digs in. I was scrambling to buy aftermarket mags because I was convinced the mag Kimber was sending me was gonna be crap. I had already begun telling myself to forgive any failures of any kind during the first 500 rounds and chalk it up to breaking-in process etc. If only I had bought anything other than a 3" Kimber since it is destined for failure...psh. I took the gun into my possession, cleaned it and oiled it and took it out to the range. Fired 200 rounds of various 230 grain FMJ ball ammo and didn't have 1 failure of any kind, in either of the Kimpro tac mags I bought nor the stock mag they sent me. I have plenty of other guns but not one has ever been as accurate as my CDP II on my first day at the range. Maybe problems existed in the past, Kimber has making guns for a long time. Maybe a gun or two slip through the QC cracks once in awhile but what doesn't for any manufacturer? Does all the hate come from folks who simply think they can get a comparable gun for half the price, prolly. Whatever, if you don't like Kimber then don't buy one. Go on any insert_manufacturer gun forum and you'll see plenty of posts on broken/problem guns. I'm glad I got my Kimber - best gun in my small arsenal. No regrets at all.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I know what you mean about so many Kimberly haters.

But I experience the same results with my Kimber that you did .... No problems at all.

It makes me think there might just be some Kimber envey out there


----------

